# The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Tipps und Tricks zu Grundlagen, Heirat, Schlossknacken, Werwölfen und mehr



## DH (26. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Tipps und Tricks zu Grundlagen, Heirat, Schlossknacken, Werwölfen und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Elder Scrolls 5: Skyrim - Tipps und Tricks zu Grundlagen, Heirat, Schlossknacken, Werwölfen und mehr


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für den Wolf-Spoiler in der Überschrift. 
Nein, ihr habt Glück gehabt. Nach Spielzeit, die bald Richtung 100 Stunden geht, habe ich gerade erst davon erfahren, dass es diese Kreaturen gibt. Vielleicht solltet ihr eine kleine [Spoiler-Warnung] in die Überschrift reinsetzen, wie ihr es immer wieder mal macht. 
Und das W-Wort raus, bitte. Irgendjemandem wird das bestimmt noch übel aufstoßen.


----------



## starhorst (26. November 2011)

Und eine Info am Rande, es gibt nicht nur Waffenständer in den Häusern, sondern auch Bücherregale die gefüllt werden wollen. Hat man endlich mal, nach dem es solche Mods in Oblivion gab, ins Grundspiel eingebaut.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. November 2011)

Was ich noch für sehr wichtig halte:
Und wenn ihr die Diebesgilde nicht spielen wollt (nicht jeder Charakter ist ein hinterlistiger Dieb, ich persönlich habe nur einen davon und den spiele ich gerade beim ersten Durchgang - dafür ist dieser nicht in der Magier-Akademie oder macht natürlich auch keine Kriegergilde-Aufträge), solltet ihr unbedingt die Edelsteine liegen lassen, ihr werdet sie sonst nur über Konsolen-Befehl wieder los.

Und neben den Waffen- und Schildständern sind da natürlich noch die Rüstungspuppen, weiß nicht, ob die erwähnt wurden.

Ansonsten scheint dieser Guide aber fürs Grundlegende sehr gelungen, abgesehen von den eventuell massiven Spoilern.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. November 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Was ich noch für sehr wichtig halte:
> Und wenn ihr die Diebesgilde nicht spielen wollt (nicht jeder Charakter ist ein hinterlistiger Dieb, ich persönlich habe nur einen davon und den spiele ich gerade beim ersten Durchgang - dafür ist dieser nicht in der Magier-Akademie oder macht natürlich auch keine Kriegergilde-Aufträge), solltet ihr unbedingt die Edelsteine liegen lassen, ihr werdet sie sonst nur über Konsolen-Befehl wieder los.
> 
> Und neben den Waffen- und Schildständern sind da natürlich noch die Rüstungspuppen, weiß nicht, ob die erwähnt wurden.
> ...


 Tipps enthalten grundsätzlich Spoiler - das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## LostHero (26. November 2011)

Einige Tipps sind schlicht weg falsch bzw ungenau....

Nur ein Beispiel:
Begleiter können laut offiziellem Gameguide Buch z.b. überhaupt nicht sterben (es sei denn der Spieler selbst tötet sie!). Sie gehen maximal benommen zu boden (durch Feindeshand) und erholen sich kurz danach wieder! In den Tipps ist aber die Rede davon diese bei harten kämpfen zu Hause zu lassen, damit sie nicht draufgehen... Meine Lydia lebt immer noch und ich bin mittlerweile stufe 55 und habe schon gut 40 Drachenseelen in mir aufgenommen und sie IMMER und ÜBERALL dabei gehabt.

Und wieso wechselt ihr ständig in der "Höflichkeitsform"? Mal ist die rede von "ihr"  und "euch" mal von "Ihnen" oder "Sie".

Ein Beispiel:


> Er verkauft Ihnen auch die nötigen Upgrades für Ihr neues Heim. Die  sollten ihr euch leisten, denn erst dann hat das Haus mehrere Kisten,  Schränke, Säcke und andere Lagerplätze, in denen ihr Items deponieren  könnt.


Kommt mir seltsam vor...


Aber davon mal abgesehen bräuchte ich dringend einen Tipp (und wenns ein Consolen Cheat ist):
ich bin nun gut 90 std im Spiel unterwegs und habe stufe 55 erreicht.
Entsprechend viel Müll hat sich zwangsläufig in meinem Inventar gesammelt, den ich NICHT ablegen kann, weil das Item angeblich Teil eines Quests ist. Bei vielen dieser Items habe ich den dazugehörigen Quest aber schon lange erledigt (z.B. Finns Harfe in die Bardenakademie zurückgebracht).
Aber ich bekomm diese !)=§&(!%$(! Items ums verrecken nicht ausm Inventar entfernt. Das problem dabei ist, dass die teilweise verdammt viel wiegen (allein die Harfe wiegt schon genau 4!).
Ich hab das mal zusammengerechnet und trage momentan 69 Balast mit mir rum die ich NICHT ablegen kann -.-.
Und 69 ist verdammt viel, wenn man die generelle Tragkraftproblematik berücksichtig.
Bin schon kurz davor mir +100 Tragkraft zu "ercheaten", will aber nicht riskieren die Steamachievements zu deaktivieren (hab gelesen, dass das durch das Nutzen der Console passieren kann).

N weiteres Problem sind Quests die sich scheinbar nicht korrekt beenden lassen, wenn man das Questitem schon im Inventar hat, ehe man den Quest bekommen hat. Konkret ist mir das nun bei den Buchsammelquests der Magiergilde passiert, ich sollte ein Exemplar von "Die alten Wege" aus einer Höhle holen. Diese habe ich aber schon vor ewigkeiten leergeräumt (und habe 2 Exemplare der Bücher im Inventar!) und kann den Quest NICHT beenden (und somit auch nicht die Bücher ablegen/verkaufen).

Gnaaaah sowas find ich extrem frustrierend! Dann sollen sie verdammt noch mal Questitems immer ein Gewicht von 0.0 geben wenn sies schon nich hinkriegen die Trigger korrekt zu setzen -.-. Bei einem RPG mit limitiertem Inventar ist es untragbar wenn dieses mit unzerstörbaren/ablegbaren Items mehr und mehr zugemüllt wird die obendrein was wiegen .


----------



## KabraxisObliv (27. November 2011)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Tipps enthalten grundsätzlich Spoiler - das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


 
Schön und gut, dagegen sage ich auch nichts..., aber in der Überschrift, die JEDER beim Ansurfen von pcgames.de liest, auch wenn er gar nicht auf der Suche nach Tipps ist, sondern sich nach der Arbeit und vor einer Runde Skyrim mal eben über ein paar Neuigkeiten informieren möchte? Das muss einfach nicht sein.
Klar, kann man damit rechnen, dass es ein, zwei Wochen nach Skyrim-Release noch einiges an Spoilern gibt und in Internet sollte man vorsichtig sein, möchte man diese vermeiden... aber man muss das ganze ja nicht auch noch heraufbeschwören - insbesondere wenn man sich darauf verlässt, da auf der Website sonst auch in 90% der Fälle Spoiler-Warnungen gegeben werden.
Wenn das neuerdings, seit einigen Tagen, in der Natur von pcgames.de liegt, würde mir das aber gar nicht gefallen. 

Ich meine, ich wurde nicht einmal gespoilert, und ich ärgere mich trotzdem darüber. Ist mir einfach wichtig. Genau so eine Sache war das mit den Borderlands-News, wo ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt unter JEDER News ein Screenshot des Endgegnerns zu sehen war. Ich meine... wer macht denn sowas? Verzeihung, aber hier und da kann man schon etwas aufpassen (was in der Regel ja der Fall ist).
Oder geht es um Klicks? Auch wenn es Klicks bringt, wenn alles Tolle in der Überschrift steht - dafür habe ich Null Verständnis als Spieler, so sehr ich die PCGames auch mag. Dann umschreibt es eben. Sei es mit etwas Allgemeinerem wie "Secrets", was auch viele anlocken dürfte, die Tipps suchen.


----------



## Sancezz1 (27. November 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Einige Tipps sind schlicht weg falsch bzw ungenau....
> 
> Nur ein Beispiel:
> Begleiter können laut offiziellem Gameguide Buch z.b. überhaupt nicht sterben (es sei denn der Spieler selbst tötet sie!). Sie gehen maximal benommen zu boden (durch Feindeshand) und erholen sich kurz danach wieder! In den Tipps ist aber die Rede davon diese bei harten kämpfen zu Hause zu lassen, damit sie nicht draufgehen... Meine Lydia lebt immer noch und ich bin mittlerweile stufe 55 und habe schon gut 40 Drachenseelen in mir aufgenommen und sie IMMER und ÜBERALL dabei gehabt.



Also meine Lydia ist mittlerweile tot. Sie ist zwar sehr sehr oft einfach nur ohnmächtig geworden, aber auf einmal ist sie im Kampf gestorben. Ob es daran liegt, das ich während eines Kampfes in einem Innenlevel heraus nach Himmelsrand geflohen bin und Lydia während dessen drinnen im Kampf ohnmächtig geworden ist?



> Aber davon mal abgesehen bräuchte ich dringend einen Tipp (und wenns ein Consolen Cheat ist):
> ich bin nun gut 90 std im Spiel unterwegs und habe stufe 55 erreicht.
> Entsprechend viel Müll hat sich zwangsläufig in meinem Inventar gesammelt, den ich NICHT ablegen kann, weil das Item angeblich Teil eines Quests ist. Bei vielen dieser Items habe ich den dazugehörigen Quest aber schon lange erledigt (z.B. Finns Harfe in die Bardenakademie zurückgebracht).
> Aber ich bekomm diese !)=§&(!%$(! Items ums verrecken nicht ausm Inventar entfernt. Das problem dabei ist, dass die teilweise verdammt viel wiegen (allein die Harfe wiegt schon genau 4!).
> ...


 
Ja aber dieses Problem gab es damals in Oblivion auch schon. Scheint also ein Typisches The-Elder-Scrolls-Problem zu sein


----------



## Bulle1337 (27. November 2011)

LostHero schrieb:


> Einige Tipps sind schlicht weg falsch bzw ungenau....
> 
> Nur ein Beispiel:
> Begleiter können laut offiziellem Gameguide Buch z.b. überhaupt nicht sterben (es sei denn der Spieler selbst tötet sie!). Sie gehen maximal benommen zu boden (durch Feindeshand) und erholen sich kurz danach wieder! In den Tipps ist aber die Rede davon diese bei harten kämpfen zu Hause zu lassen, damit sie nicht draufgehen... Meine Lydia lebt immer noch und ich bin mittlerweile stufe 55 und habe schon gut 40 Drachenseelen in mir aufgenommen und sie IMMER und ÜBERALL dabei gehabt.
> ...


 
Muss Dir leider widersprechen, denn ja, auch Begleiter können sterben und das nicht nur durch die Hand des Spielers. Wenn es so richtig zur Sache geht und man gegen einen wirklich hartnäckigen Gegner kämpft, dann kann es durchaus passieren, das ein Begleiter mal frühzeitig das Zeitliche segnet - So wir bei mir... R.I.P. Lydia 

Was die Quest-Items angeht stimm ich Dir 10000% zu, das nervt mich auch jeeeedesmal. Wenn das CS endlich kommt (*freu*) dann wird das Problem sowieso beseitigt werden seitens der Modder-Community. 



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Schön und gut, dagegen sage ich auch nichts..., aber in der Überschrift, die JEDER beim Ansurfen von pcgames.de liest, auch wenn er gar nicht auf der Suche nach Tipps ist, sondern sich nach der Arbeit und vor einer Runde Skyrim mal eben über ein paar Neuigkeiten informieren möchte? Das muss einfach nicht sein.
> Klar, kann man damit rechnen, dass es ein, zwei Wochen nach Skyrim-Release noch einiges an Spoilern gibt und in Internet sollte man vorsichtig sein, möchte man diese vermeiden... aber man muss das ganze ja nicht auch noch heraufbeschwören - insbesondere wenn man sich darauf verlässt, da auf der Website sonst auch in 90% der Fälle Spoiler-Warnungen gegeben werden.
> Wenn das neuerdings, seit einigen Tagen, in der Natur von pcgames.de liegt, würde mir das aber gar nicht gefallen.
> 
> ...


 
Jup, seh ich genauso. Wäre schön wenn Ihr (Pcgames) es wirklich ändert, denn Werwolf kann man ja auch mit einem anderen Wort ersetzen. Das dauert keine Sekunde und tut nicht weh und erspart Euch Posts alá "Och PCGames, danke das Ihr mir den Spaß versaut habt, wusste noch nicht, das man einen Werwolf spielen kann.... kacke ey -.- !!! ) Wir kennen ja unsere "Möchtegern-Flamer". 

Hand zum Gruß
Bulle


----------



## Rising-Evil (27. November 2011)

Man kann in dem Spiel heiraten...?   lol


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. November 2011)

Das sind aber auch bekannte Bugs... um gewisse Items loszuwerden, hast du bis der Patch kommt folglich (und bei einigen Items wohl auch danach noch bis du ein neues Spiel startest) nur eine Möglichkeit: Öffne die Konsole mit ^ und gib folgendes ein: player.removeitem ITEM-ID 1

ITEM-ID ist dabei folgendes. Für...:
Finns Laute: 000DABAB
Panteas Flöte: 000DABA7
Rjorns Trommel: 000DABA9

Das sind die drei Items für die Bardengilden-Quests, die alle nicht removed werden.
Ich hab das auf die Weise schon gemacht, und keinerlei Probleme mit Steam-Achievements.
Wenn du die Flöte findest, bevor du die Quest angenommen hast, kannst du die Quest nicht abschliessen, da hilft dann folgender Befehl, um die Quest überhaupt erst zu aktivieren: 
setstage bardscollegeflute 40
Danach kannst du sie ganz normal beenden.

Wenn du ungewöhnliche Steine gefunden hast, aber nicht in der Diebesgilde bist und ihr auch nicht beitreten willst, kann das eine Menge Platz im Inventar kosten.
Die Item-ID, um sie zu entfernen lautet: 0009dfbb (also player.removeitem 0009dfbb 1)

Bei der Magiergilde kann ich dir nicht helfen, da ich nicht weiß, welche Quest das ist. Entweder sagst du mir den Namen, oder du schaust selbst mal, einfach bei google "uesp skyrim" (ohne Anführungsstriche) und dann in der Wiki die Quest suchen. Meist stehen auf der Mitte oder am Ende bekannte Bugs, und Wege, sie zu umgehen, sprich Konsolenbefehle).


----------



## LostHero (28. November 2011)

Wie gesagt, selbst im offiziellen 418 seiten starken GameGuide steht explizit drin, dass die Begleiter nicht sterben können (nur durch die Hand des Spielers). Und ich kann das bis jetzt auch so bestätigen. Mir ist Lydia nur 1x abgekratzt und das als ich gegen ~10 gegner gekämpft habe und nen Feueratem Thu'um in die Menge gefeuert habe, wo Lydia gerade am Boden lag. Hab daraufhin geladen und den Schrei weggelassen .

@Vorposter:
ja danke, das hilft mir weiter, hatte die remove item Befehle gestern schon zusammengegoogelt. Gibt es ne möglichkeit per Console die Quest und/oder Item IDs herauszufinden?
Habe nen tipp gelesen, dass mit "help xxxx 4" das möglich sein soll (xxxxx steht für ein wort, dass im quest oder itemnamen vorkommt).
das klappt nur leider nicht so wie es soll (liegt evtl an der deutschen version?).

z.b. "help Finn 4" liefert mir einige Textstrings die Finns Laute referenzieren und den quest, jedoch nicht das item "finns laute". Und auch die gezeigten IDs passen scheinbar nicht (funzen weder als questidn och als item id)

Der "Buchquest" heißt btw "Finde ein Exemplar von Die alten Wege". Steht unter der Kategorie Verschiedenes.
Mir scheint es generell so zu sein, dass besonders die "generierten sidequests" unter Verschiedenes Bugverseucht sind.
Bei den "richtigen" quests die nicht unter Verschiedenes stehen, hatte ich bis dato noch KEINE probleme!

Edit:
Was ich auch mal ne tolle Erfindung fände wäre, wenn man Questitems in Truhen in seinem Haus ablegen könnte, da das Haus ja zu "meinem Besitz" zählt könnte man das ja theoretisch auch als mein Inventar anrechnen.... Das würde mir z.b. bei den 24 Edelsteinsammelquest-Dings sehr entgegen kommen .

Oh und ich hab mittlerweile ein 2tes Exemplar von die Alten Wege gefunden und der Quest updated sich immer noch nich, kann also immer noch keins der 2 Bücher abgeben -.-.


----------



## LucasBracht (28. November 2011)

Als kleinen Tipp für Anfänger: Wenn ihr schon zu Anfang eine gute Einhänderwaffe sucht, dann schaut doch mal beim Jarl vorbei und lauft an ihm vorbei die Treppe hoch und dann rechts durch die Tür. Dort seht ihr nun vor euch mehrere Vitrinen. In der Vitrine links vorne befindet sich ein Elfenschwert. Das Schloss ist zwar schwer zu knacken aber ihr könnt ja vor dem knacken Quicksaven und dann immer erneut versuchen. Nun wenn das Schloss offen ist wartet bis die Wache euch nicht sieht und stibitzt euch das Schwert!


----------



## KabraxisObliv (28. November 2011)

Hm, nein, tut mir Leid. Also die Quest kann ich einfach nicht finden und mit dem help Befehl kenne ich mich auch nicht aus... da würde ich einfach warten bis das CS draußen ist.
Wenn die Quest wirklich zufallsgeneriert ist, was ja an sich erstmal klasse ist, dürfte es schwierig werden... falls du irgendwie die ID-Nummber der Quest oder auch nur den ID-Namen rausfinden kannst mit dem help-Befel, dann kannst du mit dem Befehl setstage ID x die Stage manuell hochsetzen und sie so vorantreiben bzw abschliessen. 
x am besten in 5er Schritten immer weiter erhöhen, bis sich die Quest aktualisiert. Erst mit 5 probieren, dann mit 10, 15, 20, 25, usw. Irgendwann sollte es eigentlich weitergehen.


----------



## LostHero (29. November 2011)

Jo das mit dem SetStage war uach mein PLan, nur fehlts mir an der ID.
Zufallsgeneriert is evtl das falsche Wort, es gibt in Skyrim so "random Quests" die man hier und da erhält und sich irgendwann ständig wiederholen. Diese landen z.B. auch alle unter "Verschiedenes".
Und die scheinen mir sehr mangelhaft von der QA überprüft worden zu sein, da wie bereits erwähnt die "richtigen" Quests bis jetzt tadellos funktionieren (was ja auch schon was ist bei dem mords Umfang ).


----------



## Luccah (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit der Dioebesgildenquest (wo man die Billanzen fälschen soll), ich sehe das Buch und will es anklicken, aber das "E" ist ausgegraut..es geht einfach nicht. Zudem liegt der Questmarker sonstwo, eine etage höher..seltsam, das Buch liegt ja da und es steht auch dran " Billanzen fälschen"..hat noch jmd das Prob?? ist direkt das erste in Rifton..


----------



## Gemar (16. November 2017)

Handeln auszubauen lohnt sich eigentlich nicht, da die Händler nur begrenzt Gold haben.
So muß man so oder so mehrere Händler besuchen, um seine Waren loszuwerden.
Zudem gibt es einige Händler, die auch alles annehmen.

Und wenn man endlich mal Stufe 50 erreicht hat, sollte man so oder so schon genug Gold besitzen.
Den Tip könne man evtl streichen, da gibt es anfangs weitaus wichtigere Talente zu skillen.
Es sei denn, einem ist die Überzeugungsoption in Gesprächen sehr wichtig.


----------



## Biedermeyer (8. März 2021)

Schade, ich dachte hier bei den Seelensteinen an verwertbare Anfaengertipps.
Seelenfalle hatte ich nicht. Jetzt in einem anderem Forum herausbekommen, wie man das kriegt.

Und nu?
Ich kann auf das Ding klicken wie ich will, "nicht genuegend Magicka" od. so - ich finde, solche komplexen Spiele ohne jegliches Handbuch ist eigenlich eine kleine Frechheit... - die rechnen mit dem YT-Mob, ohne was dafuer zu tun...

Woher soll der Kaeufer wissen, was in dem Programmierhirn so alles erfunden wurde?


----------



## Zybba (8. März 2021)

Biedermeyer schrieb:


> Und nu?


Da steht alles, was du wissen musst:








						Magicka
					

Magicka ist eine der drei grundlegenden Charakter-Attribute, während die anderen beiden Gesundheit und Ausdauer sind. Es wird durch einen blauen Balken dargestellt und regelt die Energie, welche zur Beschwörung aller Zaubersprüche genutzt wird. Der Basisbetrag der Magicka wird bestimmt durch den...




					skyrim-de.gamepedia.com
				











						Seelenfalle (Skyrim)
					

Siehe auch: Seelenfalle Seelenfalle ist ein Beschwörungszauber der Lehrlings-Stufe in The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim. Es ist außerdem eine Verzauberung für Waffen. Die Hofmagier in allen großen Städten Himmelsrands verkaufen es. Bei Phinis Gestor an der Akademie von Winterfeste. Kann an der...




					elderscrolls.fandom.com


----------

